# 80miles ride in SF area... any suggestions for a foreigner ?



## acunha (Jun 7, 2009)

I will be in SF area this weekend, and I am planning to ride around 80miles around... I was thinking to cross the GG bridge and go to GG park behind Sausalito, and maybe go to Muir Woods .... or should I cross until Richmond to go back to SF ? What would be a great ride around SF area for a foreign guy ?
thanks in advance
A.Cunha
Brazil


----------



## jasonwells4 (Aug 7, 2006)

Alpine Dam:

http://www.strava.com/rides/38571

China Camp + Nicasio:

http://www.strava.com/rides/33049

4 Corners:

http://www.strava.com/rides/88153

Point Reyes:

http://www.strava.com/rides/105443


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

i'ld go with jason's china camp/nicasio suggestion. i'ld also avoid Richmond, even in a car, though you can't ride across the bridges to get there anyway.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

From SF, I like to cross thebridge to sausalito, take the path then something up to Panoramic Hwy>Pantoll>Ridgecrest>Fairfax/Bolinas>Hwy1 south>up Muir Woods Road. Especially if you are into scenery. 

That Alpine Dam route is great too (as are the others).


----------



## acunha (Jun 7, 2009)

Perfect !!!! thanks a lot !!!

is there any way to have it as GPX or any other Garmin gps format ? (acunhabr @ gmail.com)

Thanks a lot
A.Cunha



jasonwells4 said:


> Alpine Dam:
> 
> http://www.strava.com/rides/38571
> 
> ...


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Here is a map of Marin County bike routes. Marin County is the region north of the Golden Gate Bridge, where most San Francisco riders go.

https://www.marinbike.org/Map/SideA2008.jpg


----------



## jasonwells4 (Aug 7, 2006)

acunha said:


> Perfect !!!! thanks a lot !!!
> 
> is there any way to have it as GPX or any other Garmin gps format ? (acunhabr @ gmail.com)
> 
> ...


I'll see what I can do about the files.

You could always meet up with this club Saturday morning at 9am:

http://missioncycling.org/rides_and_events

There will most likely be people doing at least one of those routes.


----------



## P...Pokey (Feb 12, 2010)

What time are you going on Saturday?

We could possibly meet up in Mill Valley, and I could take you on a ride, if you like to climb.

Chris


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

*Marshall Loop is a favorite*

If you park at the bridge, the Marshall Loop would get you around 90 and a nice 850 foot coastal climb. Follow your map to Fairfax, take Sir Francis Drake Blvd over to Woodacre, right on Nicasio Valley Rd, right on Pt. Reyes Petaluma Rd, Left on Marshall Petaluma Rd, right on Hwy 1 to Pt Reyes Station and continue south. Left on Sir Francis Drake Blvd in Olema and continue back to Fairfax. It would be a huge day with several good sized climbs.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

grrrah said:


> From SF, I like to cross thebridge to sausalito, take the path then something up to Panoramic Hwy>Pantoll>Ridgecrest>Fairfax/Bolinas>Hwy1 south>up Muir Woods Road. Especially if you are into scenery.
> 
> That Alpine Dam route is great too (as are the others).


Ridgecrest is an epic road with incredible views. Many car commercials are shot here.


----------



## acunha (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks a lot for all the help !

I have only sunday morning available... i am planning to go ride at 7am... Yes, I like to climb ! lol

I am planning to ride around 80 miles...

I will go out from Marriot Union Square in a Caisse d´Epargne uniform...


----------



## acunha (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks again everyone ! Did 80miles today, from SF until Fairfax/Bolinas, coming back by road 1... the ride of my life !!!!


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

acunha said:


> Thanks again everyone ! Did 80miles today, from SF until Fairfax/Bolinas, coming back by road 1... the ride of my life !!!!


Congrats! Stay longer next time and you can hook up with my group early Sunday.


----------



## jasonwells4 (Aug 7, 2006)

Who do you ride with Fogdweller?


----------



## acunha (Jun 7, 2009)

Sure I will !!

Just to share, the Edge 500 registry of my trip :

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/34599014



Fogdweller said:


> Congrats! Stay longer next time and you can hook up with my group early Sunday.


----------



## calbear81 (Jan 3, 2009)

Interested in knowing the other riding groups in the area. A few friends and I have been riding for a month or so now regularly in the mornings on Sunday or Saturday leaving Golden Gate Park at about 6:00 - 7:00AM depending on what I've planned for the day. 

We tend to go north and do about 40 - 70 miles. So far, we've done Paradise Loop, Nicasio-Bolinas-Fairfax-Panoramic, and last weekend was along the 1 to Stinson then up Bolinas Fairfax then down Alpine Dam back through Fairfax and Camino Alto. 

If you see us, we're a very raggedy group of casual riders who do not have matching jerseys or $3,000 CF bikes. We have one vintage Univega, an all steel Lemond, and I ride a Kiron Scandium. We're all somewhat beginners too but we do enjoy riding so feel free to let us know if we're not holding our lines or if we're doing something wrong. 

=) See ya'all out on the roads.


----------



## acunha (Jun 7, 2009)

Here is the result of my ride ! http://acunhabike.blogspot.com/


----------



## Crampandgoslow (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice! Next time you should block off more time and just do the whole run down the Big Sur coast, between Carmel and Cambria. If you like views of the ocean, that is.


----------

